# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  Kaspersky Internet Security 2009

## MR.X

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 وعدتكم اخوني الاعضاء بأني ساقوم بتنزيل الكاسبر سكاي انترنت سيكيوريتي  الاصدر الاخير .

وها هو ...





للتحميل 


 
 
* 


*ملاحظ:  انا عملت الكراك والسيريالات شغالة ومضمونة .
الرجاء ممن يواجه مشاكل مع التزيل او السيريال انا يبلغني فورا .*

----------


## N_tarawneh

سؤال مهم يا إكس مان ...

الكاسبر سكاي إلي عندي بطل يعمل أب ديت ... :Eh S(2):  

ممكن مساعدة إذا ممكن ...

****************************

وفي حالة إذا نزلت هاي النسخة إلي انت منزلها كيف بقدر أخليها تكون أصليه ...!!!؟؟؟

و وين السيريلات والكراك ...؟؟؟

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة N_tarawneh
					


 سؤال مهم يا إكس مان ...

الكاسبر سكاي إلي عندي بطل يعمل أب ديت ... 

ممكن مساعدة إذا ممكن ...

****************************

وفي حالة إذا نزلت هاي النسخة إلي انت منزلها كيف بقدر أخليها تكون أصليه ...!!!؟؟؟

و وين السيريلات والكراك ...؟؟؟





صديقي نادر ...

اتوقع انو النسخة الي عندك من الكاسبر هي v.6
وهاي النسخة بالتحديد نزل الها اكثر من 1000 سيريال .
بس للاسف اغلبهم صار مضروب ..

بالنسبة للنسخة هاي نسخة اصلية و معها سيريالات جديدة والكراك تبعها شغال وعلى ضمانتي .
اهم اشي اشطب النسخة القديمة  وبعدين نزل هاي النسخة .

الفرق بين هاي النسخة والنسخة الي بتنزلها الشركة فرق واحد .
هاي النسخة انا ساويت الكراك تبعها اما نسخة الشركة هم عملو الكراك .
الكراك والسيريالات مع البرنامج .

فقط يا صديقي .*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
> 
> 
> 
> صديقي نادر ...
> 
> اتوقع انو النسخة الي عندك من الكاسبر هي v.6
> وهاي النسخة بالتحديد نزل الها اكثر من 1000 سيريال .
> بس للاسف اغلبهم صار مضروب ..
> ...


بس النسخة إلي عندي ، أصليه / ماستر ، أجت مع الجهاز أول ما أشتريته وشغالة 100% بس بطلت تعمل أب ديت ، بوصل الاب ديت لغاية 5 وبعدين بوقف ... :Eh S(2):  

بكره بنزل نسختك وبجربها إن شاء الله ، لانه الخط عندي الليلة بطئ شوي ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا

----------


## N_tarawneh

وينك يا إكس مان ...!!!؟؟؟

نزلت هاي النسخة من الكاسبر سكاي بس مع الاسف التصفح صار عندي بطئ كثيرررررررررر وحتى فتح البرامج والمشغلات صار بطئ ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

بدي ارجع نسخة كاسبر سكاي 6 افضل إلي ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

ونزلت الافيرا تبعك يا إكس مان / بس بصراحة مش عاجبني كثيرررررررررر ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

بتخيله برنامج غبي ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ونزلت الافيرا تبعك يا إكس مان / بس بصراحة مش عاجبني كثيرررررررررر ...   
> 
> بتخيله برنامج غبي ...


حبيبي قلبي لا تيجي بالأفيرا :Bl (14):  



اكس مان

مشكووووووووووووور يا مبدع

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة N_tarawneh
					

وينك يا إكس مان ...!!!؟؟؟

نزلت هاي النسخة من الكاسبر سكاي بس مع الاسف التصفح صار عندي بطئ كثيرررررررررر وحتى فتح البرامج والمشغلات صار بطئ ...   

بدي ارجع نسخة كاسبر سكاي 6 افضل إلي ... 





صديقي نادر .

للعلم فقط الكاسبر سكاي  النسخة الاخيرة ثقيل كتير على الجهاز وبساوي ضغط على الرامات .

ممكن يبطئ الجهاز بس بالنتيجة مفعوله كتير ممتاز واداه جيد .


بالنسبة للانتي فيرا  مكافح فيروسات مشهور وغني عن التعريف .
ممكن انت مش متعود على الستايل تبعو او الاوبشن تبعو .
علشان هيك راح تحس انو غير فعال او مش قوي .

والخيار لك صديقي نادر .

وبالنسبة للكاسبر الي وعدتك فيهو انشاء الله اليوم بوصلك .*

----------


## Sad Story

الانتى فيرس : 2009 Kaspersky Anti-Virus




حمل البرنامج من هنا

او من هنا

او من هنا

او من هنا

حمل مفاتيح التسجيل من المرفقات


بحر من السيريالات للكاسبر ادخل هنا

----------


## حنين

شكرا اكس مان وشكرا ساد ستوري :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العمري

مشكرو

----------


## بنت القمر

الله يعطيك الف عافية يا رب

----------


## احمد_79

ممكن المفاتيح ومشكووووووووور جدا على البرنامج

----------


## ايات

شكرا عالموضوع القيم
تحياتي لعيونك

----------


## sky angel

ميرسييييييييييييييييييي

----------

